# AMD Updates Radeon HD 7950 to Thwart GeForce GTX 660 Ti



## btarunr (Aug 14, 2012)

AMD is preparing to update the specifications of its Radeon HD 7950 graphics processor to make it more competitive in the sub-$400 market segment, particularly against NVIDIA's upcoming GeForce GTX 660 Ti graphics processor. The update is much like that of the Radeon HD 7750, which got its core frequency increased from 800 to 900 MHz in a specifications update. The company released a new BIOS ROM image file which works on all AMD reference design Radeon HD 7950 graphics cards, which implements the new specifications.

The new specifications sees the GPU core frequency increased to 850 MHz (from 800 MHz), and introduces PowerTune with Boost, which sends the GPU clock speed up to 925 MHz, when applications demand it. The memory frequency stays unchanged, at 1250 MHz, and so do the physical specifications of the GPU, such as stream processor, TMU, and ROP counts. All Radeon HD 7950 graphics cards manufactured from mid-August will feature the new specifications, prices will remain unchanged. If you're familiar with manually updating the BIOS, you can check it out (at your own risk) from our VGA BIOS Database. Set your card's BIOS selector switch to "1" (if available), and update the BIOS. It works only with AMD reference-design HD 7950 cards. 





*DOWNLOAD:* AMD Radeon HD 7950 Specifications Update BIOS

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 14, 2012)

That's sweet if you already own one its like a free upgrade.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 14, 2012)

Sapphire copies nvidia and then AMD copies sapphire?


----------



## dank1983man420 (Aug 14, 2012)

So they overclock it for you, which would put a big dent on user overclocking past those new specs. Would it not?


----------



## Mathragh (Aug 14, 2012)

dank1983man420 said:


> So they overclock it for you, which would put a big dent on user overclocking past those new specs. Would it not?



Wasnt this the same with the new 7970 bios?


----------



## buggalugs (Aug 14, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Sapphire copies nvidia and then AMD copies sapphire?



And Nvidia copies Intel. Actually AMD had it on their processors and onboard gpus before Nvidia used it so I guess Nvidia copied AMD too. 

 Anyway good move from AMD. No need to rush out a completely  new GPU or drop prices too much.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Aug 14, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> Wasnt this the same with the new 7970 bios?



Yeah pretty much.  AMD released a new GHz model to thwart the 680. Then the GHz bios got leaked and people found out they could just flash their standard  7970's with the bios and turn them into the GHz edition for an easy ~$70 savings.  At least it's free this time without trying to release a new model !!


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 14, 2012)

I'll get my HD7950 with core at 900MHz out of the box anyway so i don't care


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 14, 2012)

I lol'ed


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 14, 2012)

nice i am have one


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 14, 2012)

so its called official OC, bumping some MHz to boost the performance


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, it does include the boost option so...

I say - every improvement is always welcome.
There's no need to bash AMD for actually doing something good


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 14, 2012)

I wonder if other non-reference models will get update bios as well


----------



## SIGSEGV (Aug 14, 2012)

i don't really care on what amd did on their southern island cards as long as they can help my daily working, so yeah, i don't care with gaming benchmark scores..

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2012/test-grafikkarten-2012/


----------



## Kenshai (Aug 14, 2012)

So if AMD is putting this out, they clearly believe every single reference design will hit 900 mhz (presumably with a minor voltage bump.) Why wouldn't they just release them this way from the start? Essentially sandbagging their GPU for extra cash at the time. I know this is common practice but just annoying


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Aug 14, 2012)

It'd be a lot better if they unlocked some cores also.


----------



## Ghost (Aug 14, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> That's sweet if you already own one its like a free upgrade.



Overclocking is free anyways..........


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 14, 2012)

Ghost said:


> Overclocking is free anyways..........


They are also giving you the boost feature for free, need it or not


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 14, 2012)

Kenshai said:


> So if AMD is putting this out, they clearly believe every single reference design will hit 900 mhz (presumably with a minor voltage bump.) Why wouldn't they just release them this way from the start? Essentially sandbagging their GPU for extra cash at the time. I know this is common practice but just annoying



Well they did not do it at the time because they didn't want to hurt the sales of their top of the line card, IMO.


----------



## jateruy (Aug 14, 2012)

800 and 850 is not too much difference. and in fact almost half of the reference 7950 could be overclocked to 1G without a volt tweak.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 14, 2012)

Interesting move. Now, I have done some research and it seems that this BIOS has been sent to reviewers with a recommendation to use it when comparing to the upcoming 660Ti. Only Wizzard can confirm this but anyway AMD seem to know more about the performance of the 660Ti than us, people who try to get a picture from different leaks. Don't want to comment about the usefulness of such a BIOS update since anyway the major benefit of a 7950 is not the out of the box performance but the overclockabilty. But then again, reviews are made with reference cards and it's not nice to loose from a lower end card. Or not?


----------



## m1dg3t (Aug 14, 2012)

Le Sigh....

BIOS, GOOD! Boost, BAD. :shadedshu

Now all we/I need is some better z77 iTX (hear me MFGs?) enthusiast style boards, no bottom feeder budget stuff, and my blasted case to arrive!  

Side note: Just started dealing with NCIx.ca, don't think it will continue. Abhorred customer service.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 14, 2012)

Kenshai said:


> So if AMD is putting this out, they clearly believe every single reference design will hit 900 mhz (presumably with a minor voltage bump.) Why wouldn't they just release them this way from the start? Essentially sandbagging their GPU for extra cash at the time. I know this is common practice but just annoying



Because they released their cards before Nvidia, by clocking them lower Nvidia release their cards at a lower clock speed (enough to beat AMD but leaving a lot of wiggle room for 3rd party board makers) 

Which in turn allowed AMD to do this.


----------



## Frogger (Aug 14, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Side note: Just started dealing with NCIx.ca, don't think it will continue. Abhorred customer servi


worst in CA


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 14, 2012)

when will wizzard add TMUs to gpuz?


----------



## m1dg3t (Aug 14, 2012)

Frogger said:


> worst in CA



Dunno 'bout worst in Canada but definately not on my "Good seller" list. Have dealt with them 3 times. Twice i've had issues. Not good odd's, unless you're gambling!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh good, they changed the UVD clock from 500MHz to 850MHz (unless XFX changed it to 500 originally on my card). Really want to flash my XFX DD HD7950 if it's possible.


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 14, 2012)

Ghost said:


> Overclocking is free anyways..........



There are people that don't like to overclock and this will help them. This also adds boost clocks so your not at Max OC  during gaming when you don't need it to be at 100%. Though I dunno if those people are willing to flash bios then...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> There are people that don't like to overclock and this will help them. This also adds boost clocks so your not at Max OC  during gaming when you don't need it to be at 100%. Though I dunno if those people are willing to flash bios then...



No Unless if they get full phone support


----------



## techtard (Aug 14, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Side note: Just started dealing with NCIx.ca, don't think it will continue. Abhorred customer service.



That's weird. I've been dealing with them since 2006 and no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 15, 2012)

Ghost said:


> Overclocking is free anyways..........



Until that magical puff of smoke or *CLICK* comes from the card... Then it becomes expensive


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 15, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Though I dunno if those people are willing to flash bios then...



That's why basically every 7950/7970 comes with dual BIOS. Is there one model without? That extra BIOS takes all the real danger away...if it fails, flip a switch, and reboot. Done deal.

If this is done at the hardware level as indicated, then AMD planned this from day one. I always thought they were sandbagging by not releasing cards @ 1000 MHz...it just didn't make sense. Until today.


----------



## Salsoolo (Aug 15, 2012)

so my powercolor isnt reference?
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Powercolor/HD_7950_PCS_Plus/1.html


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 15, 2012)

This is dumb IMO.

Hoe any people really want to overclock with a factory BIOS flash?
Hopefully we do not see an influx of members posting on the AMD/ATi thread about bricking their 7950.

AMD just leave it as is.
nVidia pulled out a wild card and surprised me as well considering I see them usually as an overpriced company.

7950 is a great card....just nVidia released something better later on.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Aug 15, 2012)

Smart for AMD to re-market its 7950 against the newcomer 660Ti and also keep their prices from flling once the Nvidia counterpart hits shelves.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 15, 2012)

Can we have the 89xx series now? Thank you.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 15, 2012)

Salsoolo said:


> so my powercolor isnt reference?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Powercolor/HD_7950_PCS_Plus/1.html




PowerColor's HD 7950 PCS+ is a full custom implementation of the HD 7950. It comes with a revamped PCB design, a new dual fan cooler and increased clock speeds of 880 MHz out of the box. Unfortunately memory is still clocked at 1250 MHz, like the reference design.


whistles


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 15, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> PowerColor's HD 7950 PCS+ is a full custom implementation of the HD 7950. It comes with a revamped PCB design, a new dual fan cooler and increased clock speeds of 880 MHz out of the box. Unfortunately memory is still clocked at 1250 MHz, like the reference design.
> 
> 
> whistles



sounds like something that should be pushed honestly.


----------



## tacosRcool (Aug 15, 2012)

a free overclock? Sweet


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 15, 2012)

It's a free power consumption increase as well unless you actually overclock it further. Voltage is quite high in this BIOS.


----------



## cou8 (Aug 15, 2012)

Can i use this bios even if my hd 7950 can't do 900 mhz (890 mhz max)


----------



## Mathragh (Aug 15, 2012)

cou8 said:


> Can i use this bios even if my hd 7950 can't do 900 mhz (890 mhz max)



Yes, this bios ups the voltage, so you should be fine.

Actually, as long as you've got a reference design board, they guarantee it I think.


----------



## Xzibit (Aug 15, 2012)

I think the extra voltage throws off a lot of people.

They have to provide the extra voltage to make sure the additional 125 mhz is safe for all 7950s that went out.  I also suspect the additional voltage includes room for the basic 100-125+mhz (I know some go higher) core increase thats been there for all HD 7800-7900 series.

Essentially there moving the bar/slider over for all 7950. A 7 month window since its release and just adding v0.05.

W1zzard didnt include overclockability this time but it might of brought more perspective. 

If v0.05 increase is too much for you like some seam to sugguest in dramatic fashion there is always the option of undervolting on the new bios or a crazy idea dont use it. 


I think AMD learned from the 7970 GHZ Edition roll-out and decided this is a smarter move. Just roll out the new 7950 off the line with the new adjusted core clock and just release a BIOS for the previous 7950s to bring them up to speed.  Save time and money for both AMD and AIB partners.  No need to spend extra cash on Marketing/Awareness and AIBs dont have to re-print there boxes and stickers for the cards.  Much smarter move IMHO.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Aug 18, 2012)

I updated my 7950 bios no problems it works just fine I was running 975/1450 anyway


----------

